# Buckeye today



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I know the buckeye lake locals dont want anyone to know fish are biting in there lake. But buckeye is a large lake with lots of places to fish. Most fish caught on swim baits and befote anyone says anything there were 4 of us fishing

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pwrjac (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice catch. I'm actually thinking of going tomorrow even with the anticipated temperature drop. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice haul.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Good job DF....looks like you guys really lit em up


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Nice catch I did very well at buckeye today also. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in the area today and stopped by the Lake around 4:30 and watched a few guys fishing for about 15 minutes. Saw one nice saugeye caught while I was there.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

The 4 of us caught 2 limits of keepers plus numerous short ones plus over 75 wipers. One large wiper probably close to 5 lb

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I fished from 10am till 230pm it rained most of the time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of fun catching these fish casting Vib-E's with Light Action spinning rods. Those saugeyes out fight a walleye 3 to one. All together we boated eighteen between the two of us, released six and lost five at the boat. We caught eight Fish Ohio with the largest 25"(released). Did not rain but was cloudy all day with light variable winds.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

VIB-E'S are my favorite lure for eyes. Started about 10 or so years ago using them for walleye at Erie just started a few years ago using them here. Wish I had boat would go threw so many 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Deerfarmer that looks like some fun. Those wipers are really fun. I don't catch that many of them. Those saugeye had eaten in your pic. Ron always a fun day. Such a fun time of year. No telling when things will pay off. When it does its a blast.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Shordrift & Deerfarmer - Congrats on those eyes - Looking to out later this weekend to do some eye fish also.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Managed 3 keepers and a nice crappie last night for the night bite, plan on trying the daybite today.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Shortdrift so tell the truth. Out of the 18 boated did the second person in the boat catch any. Ive seen you in action and you are a fishing machine

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

deerfarmer said:


> Shortdrift so tell the truth. Out of the 18 boated did the second person in the boat catch any. Ive seen you in action and you are a fishing machine
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was four up on Steve and then he turned on with the first FO. After that he caught up and we pretty much traded fish for fish until the afternoon when he started kicking butt. We fished until dusk and the fish were still hitting when we left. Would be great if we could get in a couple more trips this year. The only thing tough about the Buckeye trip is it's a 224 mile round trip for me. Hope to see you out there next Spring.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Steve looks like it was a good time .


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

For any of those who are out there today, I'm heading out soon. Anyone getting any?


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a first. I'm the only one at the marina. And I've been there for a half hour and I've had two runs. If anyone want to join me feel free.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> Steve looks like it was a good time .


It was a whole lot of fun. I spend so many days out all times of year with 1-3 fish in the boat, then winter comes and I have 4 trips in a row that we can just pick through fish. Ron is always good company, and makes for a fun trip regardless of the fish cooperating. This trip really took the cake with 8 fish Ohio's. There were a few that were pretty close as well. Ron also got a new PB at just over 25". Good friends make for a great trip, throw in fishing like that, and it is just plain awesome!!! Ron, when those handpainted vibes I have, start hitting, it is a good feeling to get them on one of your very own.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Got one keeper, about 20 inches.






lost a monster at the shore. Note. Thats a 13 1/2 extra wide boot.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

'Got one keeper, about 20 inches. lost a monster at the shore. Note. Thats a 13 1/2 extra wide boot. '

With a boot that size all you have to do is apply a little pressure in the right place to have a 30" saugeye.


----------



## pwrjac (Aug 16, 2013)

Went out today from 3-5 at Buckeye, got these in the first hour. Got one catfish the second hour which was released. I hung in there stubbornly trying to get a third saugeye. The striper was huge. My largest yet. Bought this boat yesterday can't wait to get it out there. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch and nice looking boat ready to go.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> 'Got one keeper, about 20 inches. lost a monster at the shore. Note. Thats a 13 1/2 extra wide boot. '
> 
> With a boot that size all you have to do is apply a little pressure in the right place to have a 30" saugeye.


Hehe, the troubles of being large. Makes your fish look smaller if you don't have a reference object. 


Also. Anyone go out to hoover yesterday? I'm heading out today. Any tips?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Anybody going out tomorrow? Actually. Does anyone know if it will be slush/thin layer of ice tomorrow?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had to drop off a shotgun at the gunsmith, so I dropped by BL for about an hour. Throwing a joshy, had no takers. In fact I had to work to get a snag. There was just a little chop on the water. Tad chilly. Quiet. Peaceful. Sometimes, one forgets it is Buckeye Lake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree i love beeing out in snow fishing. Again killing me not getting out tonight


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

It was really nice being out in the snow fishing. Past 2 days been slow during the day so guess I'm done day fishing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PKAuD (Nov 24, 2013)

I heard the ice fishing is solid here. Is that true? I like to venture from my home to new spots. Any advice when I come on down?


----------

